# Canning spaghetti sauce



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

How important is the recipe when canning spaghetti sauce?

I taught myself to can about 5 years ago and I only have a HWB canner, so I am looking to can spaghetti sauce that way. My "Ball Blue Book" has a seasoned tomato sauce recipe in it that uses a HWB and quarts are canned for 40 minutes, but I would rather use MY recipe. The items that I am worried about are the wine, the store bought marinara sauce and the sugar.

Thank you for any input!


The following is my recipe

3 Tablespoons Olive Oil
2 whole Large Yellow Onions, Diced
2 whole Green Bell Pepper, Seeded And Diced
6 cloves Garlic, Minced
1 cup White Wine
2 cans 28 Ounce Crushed Tomatoes
1 can (14 Ounce) Crushed Tomatoes
2 cans (small, 6-ounce) Tomato Paste
2 jars Good Storebought Marinara Sauce
1 teaspoon Ground Oregano
1 teaspoon Ground Thyme
4 whole Bay Leaves
4 Tablespoons Sugar
2 teaspoons Kosher Salt
3 Tablespoons Parsley Flakes


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

The Olive Oil I would be wary of - but I know people that use it- 

I use pretty much just tomatoes... basil oregano thyme sugar garlic and salt....
taste testing along the way...


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

Becka03 said:


> The Olive Oil I would be wary of - but I know people that use it-


My ball canning book uses olive oil to sautee the veggies...


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

beleive me, I am the last one to be the canning police- I do alot of things that I do not suggest to other people... I point them in the direction of a recipe- 
I have canned 'wet peppers' and they have some olive oil in them too- they turned out but I wouldn't suggest the recipe unless the person said they were fine with it


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

My only concern is the green peppers, which should be pressure canned. I'm not sure about onions. In a tested recipe they are looking at the overall pH which you don't know in your home recipe. If it was me, I'd make the sauce without the onions or green peppers (which might get really strong tasting in canning) and saute them up and add them when you eat it. 

But then, I am really uneasy about taking risks canning, other feel very differently!


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

My Ball Book has a salsa recipe that I waterbath and it has garlic, onions and peppers.


----------



## PackerBacker (Jul 17, 2013)

Delrio said:


> My Ball Book has a salsa recipe that I waterbath and it has garlic, onions and peppers.


It also probably has a large quantity of vinegar or other acid source addded.

OP, your sauce needs to be pressure canned.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

After preparing your sauce, take the whole bay leaves out before you can it. They get bitter.


----------



## Gladrags (Jul 13, 2010)

The wine isn't the issue because it's acidic; the oil and the peppers and onions are not acidic.

I'd freeze the recipe, or pressure can it.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

how close to psu are you? just curious!
I am in Central Pa


----------

